# FS: Flame Moss for sale ( sold out )



## Fansons (May 20, 2010)

Sold out, thanks everyone.

Next batch will be a few months later.


----------



## BigFatLyre (Apr 22, 2010)

now THAT'S real flame moss. how does he do it?


----------



## Fansons (May 20, 2010)

I use a tile and some net and let time does the job (5 months). 

If you buy my moss, I can even give you some net for free.


----------



## Fansons (May 20, 2010)

update: If you can pick them up in North Vancouver, I can sell them both for $40.


----------



## Fansons (May 20, 2010)

Still available

If you are in Burnaby Metrotown area, I can deliver between Thursday to Sunday.


----------



## 24/7 (Apr 21, 2010)

Very Nice 

Thanks for posting 
you will have no problem selling this to people who
want flame moss


----------



## Fansons (May 20, 2010)

One more tile left. PM me if you are interested.


----------



## the_fish_man (Jul 5, 2010)

PM Sent
The_Fish_Man


----------



## Fansons (May 20, 2010)

Price dropped... 

Its taking too much space in my tank.


----------



## cowvin (Apr 22, 2010)

i will taking it , if u can meet on waterfront station? which is also close to ur place and i can just take canada line to go there~~ =]


----------



## Fansons (May 20, 2010)

Hi Cowvin

I am sorry I did not see your post, because you did not message me.

What's your location? If we can meet somewhere in Matrotown, that will be better.

I usually go to Matrotown during the weekend.

Let me know

Allen


----------



## cowvin (Apr 22, 2010)

pm sent~~~


----------



## Fansons (May 20, 2010)

Sold out.

Thanks! Next batch might be a few months later ^^;


----------

